# How to remove armature from 2026



## DangerIsGo (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all,

New to the site (and hobby). I have a bunch of old lionel postwar O scale engines that I want to clean up and restore which were my grandfathers. Some are in worse shape than others. I have a 2026 in which I'm trying to restore and there's a lot of gunk inside the frame/armature/magnet that I'd prefer to clean out properly (plus the center wire is kind of loose so I'd like to either replace the wire or resolder it properly). Unfortunately, I can't get in there. Everything seems to be riveted. It looks like I need to remove the wheels in order to slide the armature out. How would I go about doing that? Is there something special I need or something obvious that I am missing? There are a bunch of other engines similar to this form factor (with the vertical e-unit) so I'd like to find out so I can restore them all. Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tag search "e unit video". The information thread has parts dealers, for the drum, two and four finger contacts. The parts run abaout 12 bucks.

Visit northeast trains in Peabody Mass or Charles ro in Malden a must see.


Wheel pullers are on e bay, do not get the battery terminal puller. It does not work well. Get the lionel tool. Parts people have them too they are listed in the information thread. An end wheel has to be removed for armature removal. These wheels have to be aligned correctly when pressed back in. I can't remember if it is removable. The little drive gear has to clear the hole on the opposite end. Some don't and need to be pressed out.It does clear on this model. I don't go into removal to just clean these areas. The risk of breaking something is too great. I just use q tips with an oil or cleaner. WHeels are brittle and cast. Trying to press them back on without a mark takes a special cup.

Research some local train shows too. Wilmington has a show at the Shriners in March.

Welcome to MTF.
.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll emphasize T-Man's point. I would not suggest removing the wheels to remove the armature, simply to clean / degunk the inside of the loco.

In my experience, one can get the inside of the motor quite clean with armature and wheels in place, simply by poking in there (gently) with pipe cleaners and q-tips doused liberally with GooGone. The GG does a nice job at cutting through the old, caked-on grease/gunk.

I believe (I think?) that the 2026 has clip-on pick up shoes, rather than rivetted-on rollers. If so, you can remove the shoes (lift up spring clip on inside with a small, flathead screwdriver), then bend up the 4 tabs that hold in the Lionel nameplate. Remove that. That will give you access to two gromet holes ... the main motor power wired is soldered to one of these holes.

To replace the wire, heat up the solder by simply heating the outside part of the grommet. Pull the old wire out, and make sure that the grommet hole is open/clear. The, bare off about 3/16" of insulation from a single-strand wire, bend it to 90-degrees, and from the inside of the motor, pass the end through the now-open grommet hole. Bend it over 180-degrees. Now, solder up the hole/wire, file/grind off the excess, reinstall the Lionel name plate, pickup shoes.

Good to go!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I believe the center wheels pop out too. The slides were used on the earlier 1666. I have not tried but I do not think they are interchangeable


----------



## DangerIsGo (Jan 24, 2013)

Hmm, so it seems without a lot of technical expertise, it wouldn't be a good idea to take off the wheels. With the armature loose, I may be able to get in there easier (since removing the front frame and brush plate). 

Another question, not so related though (not sure if I should make a new post, just let me know). I have a Lionel 2020 (1946 version). Unfortunately the axles on the front and rear trucks are bent. I tried to bend the axles back on the front but it was a no go. I proceeded to remove the clamp holding on the three axles (on one side) so I was able to remove what I needed. My question is, how on earth do I get it back on?! It doesn't bend easily so pushing it back on proved quite difficult. If you need a picture of what I'm referring to, I can take one when I get home this evening.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good question on that 2020. I know that the wheels are attached to the lower frame, but I don't know much about a "clamp" that holds them in place. Can you post some pics?

TJ


----------



## DangerIsGo (Jan 24, 2013)

For the meantime, http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/locos\loc671p3.pdf its the Axel Retainer (671-85).


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

A friend who is a Lionel repairman says he doesn't like to remove (in my case diesel locomotive) wheels because he has difficulty getting them back on truly straight so that they don't wobble. He has many years of Lionel experience.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I would advise you not do disassemble the engine. You are creating a lot of work for yourself, and you may have difficulty getting the loco back together. Get some Brake Kleen from the auto parts store and use it to wash the dirt out of the loco. It will not harm the wiring or insulation. Then lube the loco with 5W-20/30 motor oil. The motor oil will last forever and not get hard or sticky.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You can straighten bent axles easily. I just did a couple a few days ago. They were on the pony truck of a 2065 I just bought. If the axle and wheels are still installed, turn the wheels until you find out where the maximum wobble is, and grab the wheel with a pair of pliers and bend the axle straight. Don't grab the flange. Grab the part of the wheel that rolls on the track. Don't be afraid of breaking the wheel. They are very strong. If the axle and wheels are not installed, roll them across your bench to determine where the bend is, and use two pairs of pliers, one grabbing the axle and one grabbing the wheel. If that Lionel tech doesn't know how to straighten bent axles, I would look elsewhere for help.


----------



## DangerIsGo (Jan 24, 2013)

Servoguy: I did that and it seems to work OK. Theres a little wobble in the wheels but its a heck of a lot better than what it once was. 

TJ: as far as the axle retainer on the 2020, I bent the two 'horns' open, easily slid the retainer in, and then squeezed both sides closed with large pliers. Worked well actually, as the retainer is pretty much level on the bottom and everything is secured.

So it seems I'm going to go with the option and not remove the wheels and try my best to clean what I can and do what I can. 

Now can anyone recommend an oil/lubrication kit? I went to Charles Ro in Malden and they didn't have the official Lionel one but they had the MTH maintenance kit which they said was fine. It looked like it included 'Grease' and 'Lubricating Oil' which had me confused (I heard never to use grease, and 'lubricating oil'?)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't need a "lubrication kit", just a couple of lubricants that are readily available. I put my oil into a needle-point applicator so I can put the oil where I want it.


----------



## DangerIsGo (Jan 24, 2013)

What lubricants/oils would be recommended? And what would be recommended to be applied to gears (for models that have that, like the 2020)?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The best is to use plain ordinary 5w-20/30 motor oil. That what the vast majority of us here use. That will cover all lubricant needs on the 2026, gears included. The only place to use grease is on worm bears, such as you will see in the 2020. Those should get a white lithium grease. Both lubricants are readily available, don't bother springing for expensive products the cheap stuff is fine. Likely as not, you have the oil on hand already. On all oil points, only 1 or 2 drops is plenty. 

Carl


----------



## DangerIsGo (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Carl,

Thanks for your reply. You stated that it will cover all lubricant needs on the 2026, does that include all other engines as well? I also have a 2037, 999, 8040 and 2028 that I need to restore. And does the oil cover lubricate points as well, or just oil points? Or does the lubricate points use the white lithium grease? Thanks!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Motor oil covers all lubrication needs on all locomotives and rolling stock (train cars). Use in everywhere you see a place calling for oil or grease (lubricant). As stated earlier, the only place to use grease is on worm gears and the mating spur. Everything else is oil. There are a few ways to get it where it needs to be, eye droppers, paper clips, toothpicks etc. I personally have a "pin oiler" a small squeeze bottle with a fine metal tube, great for getting in small spaces.

Carl


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I use oil on everything including worm gears. The diesels sure do run well when they are oiled. I have a 2023 pulling 17 cars at 10 volts around a double loop. The loco will probably pull 30+ cars if I could keep them on the track in around the curves. The 17 cars it is pulling are 6 post war cars and 11 MPC cars with the high angle wheels. The loco has a single motor and magnetraction.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I recommend a dry lubricant for couplers.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I use 5W-20 motor oil. Seems to work OK


----------

